# El macho de cabra



## Cracker Jack

Se me occurió una cosa rara. Según el DRAE una cabra es:

*1. *f. Mamífero rumiante doméstico, como de un metro de altura, ligero, esbelto, con pelo corto, áspero y a menudo rojizo, cuernos huecos, grandes, esquinados, nudosos y vueltos hacia atrás, un mechón de pelos largos colgante de la mandíbula inferior y cola muy corta. 




Así, se llaman las hembras de estos animales. Hay gente que dice que el macho es también cabra. O sea que cabra se refiere a ambos masculinos y femeninos de estos animalitos. Pero según el DRAE:



*cabrón *



*6. *m. Macho de la cabra


Lo que quería saber era si era aceptable decir cabrón para referirse a los machos de las cabras. Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## flljob

No solo aceptable, es lo correcto. Pero como suena muy duro, es frecuente decir _*macho cabrío.*_

Saludos


----------



## bellota_2601

Sonaría raro aunque es lo aceptable.


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

Coincido con lo que han dicho mis compañeros. Dados los otros usos de la palabra "cabrón", sonaría raro, e incluso gracioso su uso, aunque sea perfectamente correcto. Su usaría "macho cabrío" o más común aún "cabra macho".

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## lady jekyll

Si consultáis en el DRAE "cabrío", la acepción de "cabrón" aparece como anticuada.


----------



## Lamunt

Lo que tiene gracia es que, por el hecho de que una palabra, como "cabrón" haya derivado en uso habitual como insulto, al final quede desvirtuado su sentido original y sea éste el que resulte "raro" o "incómodo".


----------



## Calambur

Cracker Jack said:


> Lo que quería saber era si era aceptable decir cabrón para referirse a los machos de las cabras. Muchas gracias de antemano.


 
La pregunta ya te la han respondido. Solo agrego que también podés decir:
*chivo*:


> 1. m. Cría macho de la cabra, desde que no mama hasta que llega a la edad de procrear


y *chivato*:


> 3. m. Chivo que pasa de seis meses y no llega al año.


y se entiende que ambos términos se refieren a la cabra macho (aunque tenga más edad que la señalada por el Santo RAE), y se usan con ese sentido. Ej. "chivo expiatorio".


----------



## Antpax

Calambur said:


> La pregunta ya te la han respondido. Solo agrego que también podés decir:
> *chivo*:
> 
> y *chivato*:
> 
> y se entiende que ambos términos se refieren a la cabra macho (aunque tenga más edad que la señalada por el Santo RAE), y se usan con ese sentido. Ej. "chivo expiatorio".


 
Hola:

Me temo que con chivato te va a pasar lo mismo que con cabrón. La gente lo entendería con el significado de soplón.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Vampiro

A propósito de lo dicho por Calambur: acá también se usa "chivo", nada de "cabrón" o "macho cabrío" (esto último sólo lo he visto en cuentos de brujas o recetas de magia negra)
Beeee!!!!
_


----------



## ManPaisa

¿No debería ser *cabrón* un *cabro grande*?  
¿Por qué el sufijo aumentativo?


----------



## ManPaisa

Vampiro said:


> A propósito de lo dicho por Calambur: acá también se usa "chivo", nada de "cabrón" o "macho cabrío" (esto último sólo lo he visto en cuentos de brujas o recetas de magia negra)
> Beeee!!!!
> _


Jejeje, así lo he oído siempre *(chivo),* sólo que cuando te lo sirven en un restaurante se vuelve _*cabrito*_.


----------



## clares3

Lo de chivo aquí se utiliza sólo en canciones de niños (la cabra tenía un chivito, que tengo una cabra que tengo un chivito) y lo de cabrito se dice, normalmente, añadiendo "mejorando lo presente" (cabrito tiene aquí el significado de persona enrevesada, de mal humor, con malos prontos)


----------



## Probo

Hola a todos: Hay otra palabra que a mí me encanta para denominar al macho de la cabra (cito el DRAE):
*buco**1**.*
(Del germ. _*bukko_; cf. a. al. medio _boc_, a. al. ant. _bukk_, al. _Bock_).

*1. *m. *cabrón* (‖ macho de la cabra).

Pero "cabrón" me parece tan buena opción como al autor del _Lazarillo de Tormes_.

Saludos.


----------



## ManPaisa

clares3 said:


> Lo de chivo aquí se utiliza sólo en canciones de niños (la cabra tenía un chivito, que tengo una cabra que tengo un chivito) y lo de cabrito se dice, normalmente, añadiendo "mejorando lo presente" (cabrito tiene aquí el significado de persona enrevesada, de mal humor, con malos prontos)


 
¿Entonces, hablan del _*cabrón expiatorio*_?


----------



## clares3

Ahí me pillaste, Manpaisa: si digo lo de cabrón expiatorio mi mamá me reñiría por malhablado.


----------



## Lexinauta

Según el DRAE, el macho de la cabra también es el *cabro*.  
Nunca me topé con esa palabra escrita. 

*cabro. *(Del lat. _caper, -pri_).
*1.* m. cabrón (ǁ macho de la cabra).
*2.* m. Chile y Par. Niño, joven.


----------



## Aviador

Cracker Jack said:


> [...]
> Lo que quería saber era si era aceptable decir cabrón para referirse a los machos de las cabras. [...]



En rigor, sí, como lo han dicho ya los colegas más arriba; aunque en Chile correrías el riesgo de ser mal interpretado. Aquí se entiende _cabrón_ como _proxeneta_.
Ya Vampiro lo dijo; aquí se dice _chivo_.

Saludos.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Por acá los cabros de poca edad (palabra que no se usa, por cierto) se llaman chivos, pero en los restaurantes se llaman cabritos (tengo entendido que solamente se comen los cabritos y no las cabritas o chivas).

Para las cabras machos más grandes decimos macho cabrío.


----------



## Servando

Pues, como un macho cabrío también puede considerarse un antílope común, entonces para que no resulte ofensivo, si puedo decir "el antilopón de mi compadre" ¿o no? 

*antílope *_m._ zool. Nombre común que se da a varias especies de _*mamíferos artiodáctilos** de la familia bóvidos*_. 

Saludos


----------



## Calambur

Antpax said:


> Me temo que con chivato te va a pasar lo mismo que con cabrón. La gente lo entendería con el significado de soplón.


No lo sabía... pero, ¡bueh!


ManPaisa said:


> Jejeje, así lo he oído siempre *(chivo),*


También yo lo he oído siempre así, pero he leído, además, chivato. Ej.
_"Viera al Diablo: uñas de gato,_
_facón, un sable grandote,_
_gorro con plumas, capote _
_y una barba de chivato"._ (_Fausto_, E. del Campo)
(Cité de memoria, así que la puntuación podría no ser exacta).


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

flljob said:


> No solo aceptable, es lo correcto. Pero como suena muy duro, es frecuente decir _*macho cabrío.*_
> 
> Saludos



Como se dice por aquí, concuerdo. Lo usual es 'macho cabrío'. El uso que se ha generalizado para la palabra 'cabrón' la hace 'políticamente incorrecta' y frecuente en chanzas y dicharachos.

'Es de humana condición,
al igual de que del cabrito,
o morirse de chiquito 
o llegar a ser .......'


----------



## Aby R

En mi país muy pocas personas dirían en una conversación corriente "cabra", quizás, alguno que otro, diga cabrito.  

De forma general por acá todos son chivos: Papá Chivo, Mamá Chiva.... y los siete Chivitos... inclusive creo que a Papá Chivo no le gustaría mucho eso de Cabrón (por lo de los "cuernos").

*Del refranero popular**: 
Viejo que con joven se casó, o vive cabrito, o muere cabrón

*​


----------



## Camilo1964

Aby R said:


> En mi país muy pocas personas dirían en una conversación corriente "cabra", quizás, alguno que otro, diga cabrito.
> 
> De forma general por acá todos son chivos: Papá Chivo, Mamá Chiva.... y los siete Chivitos... inclusive creo que a Papá Chivo no le gustaría mucho eso de Cabrón (por lo de los "cuernos").
> 
> *Del refranero popular**:
> Viejo que con joven se casó, o vive cabrito, o muere cabrón
> 
> *​


Concuerdo totalmente. 

En Venezuela se usan predominantemente _chivo_, _chiva _y _chivito_. 

El uso más común de _cabra _es en el dicho: _más loco que una cabra_ y para referirse al _queso de cabra_ (cosa rara, no se suele decir _queso de chiva_)

_Cabrón_, para insultar no más. _Macho cabrío_ sólo tiene usos literarios.

Saludos,

Camilo


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Hola, buenas noches ( Aquí estamos en noche )
He vuelto a este foro muy divertido.
 
Leyendo tantos aportes y ocho definiciones en 
el Drae sobre “carbón”, “cabro ???” “macho 
cabrío”, casi me dan las ganas de dejar de 
estudiar español. No soy un nativo hispanoparlante.
y nuestros cerebros no son tan complicados.
 
Pero, tengo una duda.
 
¿Cabrón no debe ser el masculino de “cabrona” ??
 
Perdone que yo escribe con mi imaginación, por que
Repito, yo no soy hispanoparlante,pero creo 
que “cabrona” debe ser la mujerona ( o cabra 
muy fea y muy grande  ?? O quizá esposa de carbon
según las reglas normales del idioma castellano.
 
saludos
 
Hiro Sasaki


----------



## clares3

Hola, Hiro:
Yo diría que es al revés: cabrona (que se usa como insulto) es el femenino de cabrón, que empezó siendo el macho de la cabra y acabó siendo un insulto por lo de los cuernos, pero aquí me entra la duda de si en Japón, donde sois tan especiales para cosas relacionadas con la intimidad, comprendéis que en español, decir que un hombre lleva o tiene cuernos equivale a decir que su mujer lo engaña con otro hombre.


----------



## Namarne

Hiro Sasaki said:


> Pero, tengo una duda.
> ¿Cabrón no debe ser el masculino de “cabrona” ??


Sin duda, Hiro, tienes razón, existe "cabrona" (y "cabronas"), pero sólo como insulto. Ten mucho cuidado con esta palabra. 

La acepción es esta (no la de soportar la infidelidad): 


> *cabrón**, na**.*
> (Del aum. de _cabro_).
> * 1.     * adj. coloq. malson. Dicho de una persona, de un animal o de una cosa: Que hace malas pasadas o resulta molesto. U. t. c. s.
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


(Me crucé con Clares).


----------



## clares3

Veo que entre Namarne y yo le hemos dado a Hiro el auténtico significado de cabrona (a falta de lo que digan los demás) y, sobre todo, el uso de cabrona sólo a título de insulto que no tiene por qué estar relacionado con llevar o no llevar cuernos (ya sabéis el chiste: no se ven más cuernos porque nos falta calcio, a los unos y a las otras): yo oigo decir cabrona cuando una mujer es muy mala, muy borde, una mala persona.


----------



## Lamunt

clares3 said:


> Veo que entre Namarne y yo le hemos dado a Hiro el auténtico significado de cabrona (a falta de lo que digan los demás) y, sobre todo, el uso de cabrona sólo a título de insulto que no tiene por qué estar relacionado con llevar o no llevar cuernos (ya sabéis el chiste: no se ven más cuernos porque nos falta calcio, a los unos y a las otras): yo oigo decir cabrona cuando una mujer es muy mala, muy borde, una mala persona.


 
Cabrón/a, como insulto (y como yo lo entiendo), además de lo dicho, suele llevar la connotación de que la persona en cuestión no tiene escrúpulos, es decir, no le importa lo más mínimo el daño que pueda hacer a otras personas, sabiendo que lo hace.


----------



## Namarne

De acuerdo con Clares y con Lamunt: la definición del DRAE parece un poco "floja".


----------



## Lamunt

Seguía pensando en el tema (es que el hilo se las trae, ¿eh?) y, a la vez que es un insulto bastante fuerte, por otro lado, a veces, entre amigos y risas, cuando alguien explica o hace alguna trastada, o broma pesada, o broma fácil... se le dice... "¡qué cabrón!, ja, ja, ja... como si fuera lo más normal del mundo, y el susodicho ni se ofende ni nada... Claro, como todo, una cosa es el léxico y otra la connotación prosódica, emocional, contextual... que se le quiera dar.

No sólo importa lo que se dice, sino cómo se dice.


----------



## Cracker Jack

Muchas gracias por vuestras respuestas. Los hechos presentados me ayudaron mucho.


----------



## Lexinauta

Continuando con el tema, veo en el Dicc. de Autoridades:

*BOQUE.* s. m. Cabrón, macho de cabrío. Es voz baxa, usada en Aragón, y tomada del Francés _Bouc_, que significa lo mismo. Lat. _Hircus, i._

Y en el DRAE, existe la entrada:

*hirco.*
(Del lat. _hircus_, macho cabrío).
*1. *m. cabra montés.
*2.* m. ant. macho cabrío.

Además, en el libro _Zoología de bolsillo_ (Schapire Editor s.r.l., Buenos Aires, 1976, pág. 54), del escritor argentino Luis Franco, aparece el siguiente texto:

'...Los griegos representaban al gran Pan –la naturaleza divinizada– bajo el aspecto de un sátiro, es decir, de un hombre con astas, patas y barbas de irco.'

Ahora bien, es difícil determinar si el uso de ‘irco’ responde a una forma personal de escribir D) o a una errata, teniendo en cuenta que la edición es muy mala y adolece de innúmeras faltas de ortografía.


----------



## Naticruz

Al macho de la cabra, en Portugal, se le llama «*bode*». El DRAE y el DUE le atribuyen el mismo significado.

Saludos


----------



## sardanápalo

Aquí en Canarias existe mucha tradición ganadera en casi todas las islas.

La que más Fuerteventura, donde el símbolo de la Isla es un "Chivo", "Chivato" o "Cabrito", como le decimos aquí en Canarias al macho de la cabra.

También la "carne de cabrito" es un plato típico muy apreciado, igual que el queso "Majorero", que es el queso de cabra de Fuerteventura.

En Canarias no se dice nunca "Cabrón" para referirse al macho de la cabra, se dice más bien "Chivato", cuado ya es un macho grande y "Cabrito", "Chivo" o "Baifo", cuando es más pequeño.

Aunque Baifo/a, se suele emplear cuando la cria aún es recién nacida hasta que deja de mamar, según sea macho o hembra (Baifo/Baifa)


----------



## XiaoRoel

En Galicia el nombre más común es *castrón*, tanto en gallego como en español, casi nunca con el matiz de castrado que está en su étimo. Tambien se utiliza *chivo* (en gallego con b) en los dos idiomas (también es portugués), y *bode* (común a español, gallego y portugués). *Cabrón*, como en el resto del español (y en gallego) se ha especializado en el lenguaje peyorativo (uso ya medieval, por ejemplo, en Afonso X). *Cabrito* también es usual y común a español, gallego y portugués.


----------



## Alma Shofner

Al macho de la cabra, en Sonora, se le llama:
Macho de la cabra, cabra macho, chivo, chivón o chivote (si es muy grande).

Cabrón puede ser usado de manera peyorativa o para decir que algo es/está chingón=cabrón.

Lo mismo para cabrona, sólo que en la versión femenina=de manera peyorativa=mala persona, etc. o que es lo máximo=chingona.

Saludos


----------



## Mate

Estimados amigos:

Una parte de los mensajes ha debido ser borrada por desviarse del tema original: el macho de la cabra.
Otra gran cantidad de mensajes fue borrada por desvirtuar la pregunta original derivando al idioma portugués, que tiene su lugar propio en WR. 
Por último, muchos mensajes, también conteniendo información interesante, han debido ser borrados porque respondían a los primeros.

Quiero recordarles que los foros que componen este sitio complementan la base de datos de los diccionarios de wordreference.com. 
Todo el sitio está organizado en base al concepto "un tema por hilo" y consta de varios foros y subforos en los que se discuten los diferentes idiomas por separado. 
Incluso hay un foro, el "All Languages", en el que las traducciones y discusiones no se limitan a una sola lengua.

Apelando a su comprensión y colaboración, vamos a dejar este hilo abierto, pero no quedará más remedio que cerrarlo si las transgresiones se repiten.

Gracias.


----------



## elchucho

se puede suavizar: cabrito


----------

